# QT4: schreckliches Font-Rendering

## sprittwicht

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich unter QT4 (in KDE3) genauso fürchterliche Fonts habe wie in KDE4. Kann man da noch irgendwas drehen? Gibt's irgendwo einen verborgenen Superbutton, der QT4 das knackig scharfe Rendering von QT3 beibringt? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass Freetype für das Hinting zuständig ist, also müssten die Fonts doch überall gleich aussehen?

Zur Veranschaulichung mal ein Screenshot von qtconfig mit Bitstream Vera Sans 11. Oben QT3, unten QT4, darunter das Gleiche nochmal vergrößert. Man sieht ganz gut, dass unter QT4 JEDE verschissene Linie verschmiert ist. Ich kriege noch die Krise...

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/567/qt3qt4.png

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe KDE nur auf englisch:

System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts ->

Use anti-aliasing: Enabled

Configure -> Use sub-pixel rendering: RGB

Hinting style: Full

Force fonts DPI: 96 DPI (Oder das, was dein X macht)

Hoffe, das hilft dir.

Tobi

----------

## sprittwicht

Unter KDE4 hab ich das schon genau so eingestellt, aber im Gegensatz zu KDE3 scheint es einfach nicht zu funktionieren.

Kann man das nicht vielleicht unabhängig von KDE irgendwo einstellen? Also generell für alle QT-Anwendungen?

EDIT: Gerade gefunden: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2008/09/01/subpixel-antialiasing-on-x11/

Anscheinend haben die da ihre eigene Verschlimmbesserung eingebaut.  :Sad: 

Also QT 4.5 abwarten und hoffen...

----------

## musv

Ich glaub, bei den Schriftarten ist bei KDE4 als default Dejavu Vera Sans eingestellt. Auf meinem Uralt-Notebook mit 1024x768-Display sind das gut aus. Auf meinem großen Rechner mit ordentlichem Monitor sieht die Schrift dagegen aus, also ab da jemand mit der Kettensäge die Buchstaben bearbeitet hätte. Ich hab die Schrift da auf Bitstream Vera Sans geändert. 

Mit SubPixelHinting und AntiAliasing hab ich auch schon 'ne Menge probiert. Das sieht aber durch die Reihe weg alles so aus, wie wenn man als Nichtbrillenträger 'ne Brille aufsetzt und unter Schmerzen dann die verwaschene Gegend ansehen will. Deswegen ist das ganze Zeug bei mir deaktiviert.

Bei Qt4.5 ändert sich das übrigens nicht. Zumindest bei mir nicht. Und eigentlich sollten auch sämtliche Einstellungen aus Systemsettings die Einstellungen der Qt4 überschreiben. Beim Thema und den Schriftarten funktioniert das auch, beim Farbschema eher weniger.

----------

## jkoerner

----------

